# Kaia bag - thoughts?



## CarolineLDN79

What are your thoughts on the Kaia bag? 

Anyone know where you can buy the plain tan one in the UK? 

What’s it retailing for?


----------



## Miss World

clbradshaw said:


> What are your thoughts on the Kaia bag?
> 
> Anyone know where you can buy the plain tan one in the UK?
> 
> What’s it retailing for?


Hi it retails for 1050 pounds in the United Kingdom. It's a very simple and classic design with the beautiful YSL logo. Great little crossbody bag. It's a little small for my needs but if they make it in bigger sizes i might consider.


----------



## Miss World

This is model Kaia Gerber wearing the Saint Laurent Kaia bag in Tan/Brown colour while out in Paris. I believe the bags named after her.


----------



## Miss World

These are shots of Zoe Kravitz wearing the Kaia bag in the latest YSL campaign. It's a casual cool bag.


----------



## Miss World

Here are some other people wearing the YSL Kaia bag including Rose from band Blackpink.


----------



## Miss World

Here is Hailey Baldwin-Bieber wearing her Saint Laurent Kaia bag in black.


----------



## Miss World

YSL just posted pictures of celebrities wearing the Saint Laurent Kaia bag on their Instagram stories.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I love how this bag looks as if it's part of your outfit and not the center of attention on your outfit. That snake-skin Kaia is in purple is so beautiful.


----------



## ThereseT

It just currently becomes available on the Nordstrom website. It was on there briefly few weeks ago then went out of stock. It came back in stock today


----------



## Miss World

Asian celebrity wearing the Saint Laurent YSL Kaia bag in black.


----------



## Miss World

The Saint Laurent YSL Kaia bag seen in magazine editorials


----------



## Miss World

The YSL Kaia bag in black


----------



## S.slack

I purchased this bag in March in Hawaii but sadly I haven’t gotten the chance to use it yet. When I returned home to California our lockdown started a few days later. It is a little small but it’s beautiful and I can’t wait to use it.


----------



## Miss World

S.slack said:


> I purchased this bag in March in Hawaii but sadly I haven’t gotten the chance to use it yet. When I returned home to California our lockdown started a few days later. It is a little small but it’s beautiful and I can’t wait to use it.


Yes it's beautiful but too small for my needs as well. Maybe if they come out with a larger size, but that might look more casual. I think this size is cute because it can be day or night wear.


----------



## Bee-licious

The Kaia bag is what drew me back to Saint Laurent and I started browsing their bags again. The Kaia seems large on some of the photos above but some others make it look teeny tiny! I wonder how much is holds? The soft floppy leather makes me believe this can fit a lot. I’m also hoping it comes in a slightly (barely) larger size and that the leather will darken in time because I find it a touch too light.


----------



## Miss World

Bee-licious said:


> The Kaia bag is what drew me back to Saint Laurent and I started browsing their bags again. The Kaia seems large on some of the photos above but some others make it look teeny tiny! I wonder how much is holds? The soft floppy leather makes me believe this can fit a lot. I’m also hoping it comes in a slightly (barely) larger size and that the leather will darken in time because I find it a touch too light.


Hi, that's because there are two different size available at the moment, that is why some look bigger and some look tiny. Saint Laurent website has the Mini and Small available currently. They might introduce larger sizes in the future


----------



## Miss World

YSL Kaia bag in the Mini size


----------



## peachpea

I think they may have just released a Medium Size for pre order on the Saint Laurent website!! Dimensions look promising


----------



## Miss World

peachpea said:


> I think they may have just released a Medium Size for pre order on the Saint Laurent website!! Dimensions look promising
> 
> View attachment 4773725


How exciting! Thanks for bringing it to my attention. I think the Mini Kaia is so cute still though!


----------



## peachpea

Miss World said:


> How exciting! Thanks for bringing it to my attention. I think the Mini Kaia is so cute still though!



Oh you are so welcome! I love this shape so I was happy to see it in a larger version (the small and mini would be too small for my needs!) however the vegetable leather has me worried on just how easy this bag will mark and scratch over time! Hoping they will release this in a different leather soon!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I just saw the belt bag version on the website for pre-order--love it!


----------



## KensingtonUK

Saw this style pop up in a YSL add and love love this style. Have yet to see it in person but very interested in the small and medium size


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I love this bag! I have been wearing my black small on repeat for weeks! It still looks amazing!   

I just pre-ordered it in yellow--love, love this shade, I hope it's true to life:


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I ended up cancelling the pre-order for the bag in post #23...the color was very different irl. 

Considering a Kaia belt bag...bu with COVID I'm working from home so don't have much opportunity to carry my bags so I'm sort of on hiatus wrt handbag purchases.


----------



## SillyYun

I saw Perforated leather, does anyone knows if this scratches easily like the regular Kaia? Thats the only thing thats stopping me from buying


----------



## cthrn

Hiya, just curious if anyone has the kaia in smooth leather and how wear and tear looks?


----------



## vanillacherry

Reviving this thread cos I want to get a Kaia in small. My daughter’s middle name is Kaia, so this bag will have a special place in my collection! Like the previous poster, I’m wondering about the scratches on this leather, specifically the beige vintage leather. Does anyone have this bag, and can speak for it’s leather’s wear and tear? Also wondering if it behaves like vegetable tanned leather and how to care for it. Thanks!!


----------



## vanillacherry

Just received my small tan Kaia! I love the color and size. I hope she patinas well!


----------



## natjyl

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I love this bag! I have been wearing my black small on repeat for weeks! It still looks amazing!
> 
> I just pre-ordered it in yellow--love, love this shade, I hope it's true to life:
> 
> View attachment 4868082


Do you mind sharing how is your wear and tear for your black Kaia?


----------



## natjyl

vanillacherry said:


> Just received my small tan Kaia! I love the color and size. I hope she patinas well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216873


I heard someone on another platform said to take care of the scratches and the bag in general with leather conditioner, and that should remedy some light scratches but also make the bag look good over time.


----------



## hs13

i am waiting for mine to arrive in boutique. I cam update when i will place the order


----------



## nd312

Reviving.  Since y'all have had it for over a year now can you share pictures of how it's patina'd? I ordered the bag in store but am having second thoughts on the smooth leather scratching.


----------



## hs13

nd312 said:


> Reviving.  Since y'all have had it for over a year now can you share pictures of how it's patina'd? I ordered the bag in store but am having second thoughts on the smooth leather scratching.


I bought it in woven design. Front smooth part is still okay. The back was all smooth and it definitely has some scratches. But it doesn’t look bad. It still looks pretty. Whenever I wear it I get compliments. And this is one of my favorite bags in my collection. Also it’s a great crossbody bag. If you like the design but concerned about scratches you can get it in croc embossed.


----------



## coachlover90

Hi all—not sure where to put this on here, but does anyone own the raffia Kaia bag? How is it holding up? What does it fit? I don’t believe this is the smaller size, so I guess it’s the regular? Thank you!


----------

